# Game 65: Charlotte Bobcats @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 18th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Charlotte Bobcats (12-50) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (49-15) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 104, Bobcats 85 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*

































































A chance for our 50th win of the season tonight against Charlotte. They are currently on an 8-game losing streak, and if you look at their upcoming schedule that could extend out to 15 games or so. We beat them badly without Duncan last time, and with a healthy TD and Parker we should mop the floor with them again. This will be a good time to see our reserves like Nazr, Beno, and the newest Spur, Dion Glover. Hopefully the Spurs don't disappoint and have to fight this one out, and it'll be a shame if that happens.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs- 98
Bobcats- 81

This game is up for betting!...Atleast it isn't yet. Hope it is later.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Aaahh, the Bobcats come to visit the SBC Center for the first time. 

Their losing streak could be a reason for them to be fired up as losing nine in a row is certainly not something you want to do. Hopefully, we will get the league's second 50 win season and do it in a relatively easy fashion. I'm betting on the Spurs tonight so they better cover the spread! 

Prediction:

Charlotte Bobcats: 83
San Antonio Spurs: 98


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got 300 on the Spurs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come discuss the game with us Bobcat(s) fans


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This should be a good game for our back-ups to get big minutes in. I wonder if Glover will in fact be playing. I also am looking forward to getting to see Okafor play. I love watching the guy play, and a Duncan/Okafor matchup should be nice to see. 

Prediction
Spurs- 97
Bobcats- 83

Devin Brown 23 points, 5 rebounds


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

With all respect to the Bobcats team, we can´t lose to them.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we should win and i think we will win by 20 no diss respect though to bobcats... okafor vs duncan should b very nice. i think okafor could grow to be like a duncan


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs except for Tim Duncan are missing almost all of their shots. Luckily, we have been able to control the offensive glass well. On the bright side, Duncan has two steals and Rasho has one steal already. :yes: Brevin Knight had to sit down early with two fouls.

Charlotte Bobcats - 13
San Antonio Spurs - 9

1st Quarter - 5:30 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Right out of the time out two Bobcats swarm Tim with a double-team. He stayed patient, backed out, and nailed a jumper over both of them. Tony Parker snagged a rebound and ran it all the way across the court for an easy layup. Timeout Bobcats. :biggrin:

Charlotte Bobcats - 13
San Antonio Spurs - 13

1st Quarter - 4:11 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Bernie Bickerstaff and Pop both received early technicals. Bernie was complaining about some calls and I don't know what Pop was complaining about. We have an early Nazi sighting but he missed a dunk.  Devin Brown had a Jordan-esque layup that will probably be on the highlight reels and Parker broke Jason Hart's ankles about three times during their matchup. Parker is killing the Bobcats with the drive and dish.

Charlotte Bobcats - 20
San Antonio Spurs - 24

End Of 1st Quarter


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Bobcats are still killing themselves with too many turnovers. Devin Brown with another athletic play to the hoop. 

Charlotte Bobcats - 30
San Antonio Spurs - 30

2nd Quarter - 8:37 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Nazi is getting some good offensive rebounds, but then again, who isn't? Devin Brown posterized Emeka Okafor with another dunk. The Spurs bench is coming up huge in this game. They probably have more than half of the Spurs points.

Charlotte Bobcats - 36
San Antonio Spurs - 39

2nd Quarter - 5:07 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Brent Barry with two assists that lead to ridiculously easy buckets. Great passing by him. He still can't hit the broad side of a barn this year with that shot though.

Charlotte Bobcats - 40
San Antonio Spurs - 47

2nd Quarter - 2:15 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

A nice little 9-2 run at the end of the second quarter puts the Spurs ahead by ten! :clap: I fully expect the Spurs to extend the lead to cover the 16 point spread in the second half. You never know against the hungry Bobcats team. They could come out and surprise us in the second half.

Charlotte Bobcats - 42
San Antonio Spurs - 52

Halftime


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Crappy, crappy half of basketball. The offense is just horrendous right now. 


You can tell we desperately need Manu's offense in this game, because half-court offense just isn't being created.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we up but not pretty i still think we can win and by alot i hope we rely do cause we get number 50... anyone no how many more games till we get a clinch in the playoffs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Uhhh, I'm guessing 53-54 games will be the clincher. I don't imagine Denver/Lakers/Minnesota winning 50+ games, so low 50's for the Spurs should clinch it.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

on woai, they said with this win we clinch the playoffs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Camaro_870 said:


> on woai, they said with this win we clinch the playoffs


 Really? I guess that makes sense for the reason I mentioned in the last post.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Really? I guess that makes sense for the reason I mentioned in the last post.


Yeah, they mentioned it on the Fox Sports Southwest broadcast too. Good to hear. 

The Spurs started out the third quarter sloppy but made some defensive stops and got some easy buckets at the other end to bring the lead back up to ten.

Charlotte Bobcats - 46
San Antonio Spurs - 56

3rd Quarter - 8:53 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The pace is getting too quick and the Spurs are starting to play sloppy. Duncan looks to be trying to take Manu's place with another steal. That's three tonight! :biggrin:

Spurs need to start being more patient before the find themselves in a hole.

Charlotte Bobcats - 54
San Antonio Spurs - 60

3rd Quarter - 6:04 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow tim is doing great.. nice alley


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Nazi Mohammed with the putback at the buzzer! Parker through up a wild shot at the end of the third but Nazi caught it in mid-air and slammed it through right as the buzzer sounded. Tony and the Spurs dominated the third quarter and hopefully will keep it up down the homestretch.

Charlotte Bobcats - 54
San Antonio Spurs - 72

End Of 3rd Quarter


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The fast break is killing them. That was the only way we were going to build a lead, and it was good to see that Parker increase the tempo so well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! Just wow! This is the most entertaining Spurs game yet! The alleys, the dunks, the dribbling, THE BUZZER BEATER! The Spurs aren't up by as much as they should be, but they're covering the spread and it's one hell of a game. I didn't know they could be this entertaining without Manu!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dion Glover sighting! He's wearing number one. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya were only up by 20 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Dion Glover sighting! He's wearing number one. :biggrin:


As if trying to tell Brent from Udrih apart wasn't hard enough for me! I can't tell him apart from Massenburg!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Alright start to the third quarter. Our defense is really shutting them down right now and they are missing some easy shots. Okafor is having a tough night.

Charlotte Bobcats - 59
San Antonio Spurs - 77

4th Quarter - 8:53 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dion with the block!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Great effort by the new guys! A block for Mohammed and a steal and block for Glover! :clap: Robert Horry is having another great game with 11 points and 9 rebounds off the bench.

Cory Alexander is in the game for the Bobcats too. I remember him on the Spurs from a long time ago.

Charlotte Bobcats - 63
San Antonio Spurs - 82

4th Quarter - 6:14 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

New Guys so far:

Nazr Mohammed: 6 points, 7 rebounds, 2 blocks
Dion Glover: 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block

Good production I would say. :yes:

Charlotte Bobcats - 65
San Antonio Spurs - 87

4th Quarter - 3:00 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Massenburg and Dion playing at the same time. Let my confusion begin!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just barely covered the spread! Third straight blow out for the Spurs! Good to have T-N-T back :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs are now officialy the second team to win 50 games and to clinch a playoff spot. Congratulations! :clap:

Keys to the game were the bench play and exploiting the Bobcats' poor fast break defense.

Charlotte Bobcats - 76
San Antonio Spurs - 93

Final


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Spurs are now officialy the second team to win 50 games and to clinch a playoff spot. Congratulations! :clap:
> 
> Keys to the game were the bench play and exploiting the Bobcats' poor fast break defense.
> 
> ...


We didn't clinch a playoff spot....did we?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang 3 pt away frm a pridiction of a 20 pt win. lol o wel we won :banana: im so glad we won now we can begain our own run and hopefully get hca we control our destiny, bobcats just couldnt hang in there lucky 4 us. playoff clinch :cheers:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How about Glover? I liked the way he matched the Bobcats' scrappy effort. It's not much, but he had 2 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, and a block, and went up for a dunk but just barely missed it. If he plays like that again, he will stick with the team for the rest of the season.


Overall, pretty decent performance. I always find a way to be negative about stuff, and the 13/25 from the free throw line is flat-out absurd. I played with kids in high school that could barely shoot a basketball, yet could make damn free throws better than 50%. Our free throw shooting is a joke. Anyway, Parker was the igniter, and when he started pushing the ball up the floor that finished off Charlotte. Duncan looks healthy, which is good, but he was just a tad bit too soft tonight. 20 FGA's and only 2 FTA's. Bowen and Nesterovic were pretty much worthless. Bowen especially. The dude can't play any worse than he did tonight. Devin Brown was amazing tonight. Several highlight-reel plays, and didn't make any stupid mistakes. Horry was great again. If anybody's missing Malik Rose, they haven't been watching Horry play this past month. Great ball from Rob.




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 24
Tim Duncan - 19
Devin Brown - 15


Rebounds:


Robert Horry - 9
Nazr Mohammed - 8
Tim Duncan - 6


Assists:


Tony Parker - 5
Brent Barry - 4
Tim Duncan - 3
Devin Brown - 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How about Glover? I liked the way he matched the Bobcats' scrappy effort. It's not much, but he had 2 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, and a block, and went up for a dunk but just barely missed it. If he plays like that again, he will stick with the team for the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> Overall, pretty decent performance. I always find a way to be negative about stuff, and the 13/25 from the free throw line is flat-out absurd. I played with kids in high school that could barely shoot a basketball, yet could make damn free throws better than 50%. Our free throw shooting is a joke. Anyway, Parker was the igniter, and when he started pushing the ball up the floor that finished off Charlotte. Duncan looks healthy, which is good, but he was just a tad bit too soft tonight. 20 FGA's and only 2 FTA's. Bowen and Nesterovic were pretty much worthless. Bowen especially. The dude can't play any worse than he did tonight. Devin Brown was amazing tonight. Several highlight-reel plays, and didn't make any stupid mistakes. Horry was great again. If anybody's missing Malik Rose, they haven't been watching Horry play this past month. Great ball from Rob.
> ...


nice on all but a lil harsh on rasho and bowen


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

By the way, I went 3/3 in bets tonight and won 1,200 points. 




I won on the Knicks/Hawks, Timberwolves/Grizzlies, and Bobcats/Spurs. I put 200 points on every game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

We did clinch a spot. There's 17 games left and we're ahead of L.A. by 17. So if everone was to win the rest of thier games and we were to lose the rest of ours we would still be ahead of L.A. through the tie-breaker. I highly doubt it would come down to that, but I take comfort in knowing that no matter what happens we're in it! :biggrin: (Unless I messed up on my math...which I've been known to do Xp)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I caught glimpes of the game throughout my night of college basketball, and I have to say, I was impressed with the kind of defense we played tonight. I saw the new guys(Mohammed and Glover) make defensive plays that I wouldn't have expected them to make. Glover really impressed me with his grit and tough play. I hope we keep him for the remainder of the season. I also thought DB played a very good game, not his usual stat stuffing numbers. 

We won this game big, however, our free throw numbers were terrible! I can't believe we are shooting close to 50% on the easiest shot in the game. If we shoot this bad in the playoffs, don't expect a title. I thought, from what I saw, that Duncan wasn't being assertive enough. Yeah, he did take 20 shots, but I would have liked him to be more forceful, and going to the basket.

Good to hear we clinched a spot. I have had so much stuff going on lately that I have missed the past 5 Spurs games, and really haven't been able to post much, or keep up with the Spurs as well as I would like. Hopefully I can finally sit down and watch our next game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I hope we keep him for the remainder of the season.


He sure impressed me, but I'm going to wait a game or two longer before I start hoping if they keep him or not.


texan said:


> and really haven't been able to post much, or keep up with the Spurs as well as I would like.


I think you may have lost your number two spot for this month's posting aswell as any hope for catching up to Koko anytime soon lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I would hope that Dion keeps up what he did tonight, and assuming he does, I would like him to remain with the team. He brings scrappiness, hustle and some good defense to this team. I think we may have lost sight of that at one point this season, and his defensive energy will be good for us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> He brings scrappiness, hustle and some good defense to this team. for us.


You just described Malik


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> You just described Malik



Malik did that as well, however I think we'll all agree the Malik for Nazr was a good trade, and a neccessary trade. Dion brings what Malik brought, and I'm glad we have a guy like that back on our team, just in case our starters/key backups start playing lazily, Pop can instantly put in Glover to set an example(not that I expect Manu/Barry/Brown or Bowen to need to learn that lesson).


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh wow nice thread! i like it, i'm getting the gist of what was happenning during the game. sorry i can't realy contribute for obvious reason, i can't what the games! is there a chat here? maybe one game, everyone come and just chat about the game... plus u can get to know the regular posters more...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> ohh wow nice thread! i like it, i'm getting the gist of what was happenning during the game. sorry i can't realy contribute for obvious reason, i can't what the games! is there a chat here? maybe one game, everyone come and just chat about the game... plus u can get to know the regular posters more...


...SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME!...Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

good win for the guys....more bad free throws... plus i've been really happy with the way horry has been playing, he knows what crunch time is(playoffs are only like amonth away) and he can hit those threes, i love guys who can shoot threes

i'm gonna have to wait and see what else glover can do, but if he plays the way he did last night, i'll be satisfied


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> good win for the guys....more bad free throws... plus i've been really happy with the way horry has been playing, he knows what crunch time is(playoffs are only like amonth away) and he can hit those threes, i love guys who can shoot threes


He's been really hott with the three ball in the last two games. We could really use that come playoff time.


Camaro_870 said:


> i'm gonna have to wait and see what else glover can do, but if he plays the way he did last night, i'll be satisfied


As you can tell from other posts I've made in Dion's thread, I totally agree.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Camaro_870 said:


> good win for the guys....more bad free throws... plus i've been really happy with the way horry has been playing, he knows what crunch time is(playoffs are only like amonth away) and he can hit those threes, i love guys who can shoot threes
> 
> i'm gonna have to wait and see what else glover can do, but if he plays the way he did last night, i'll be satisfied






Definitely agree about Horry. He's playing fantastic ball right now. I'm amazed at how athletic he still is considering he's about 5-6 years out of his prime. I think he's got a couple more seasons in him with the way he's been playing lately.


----------

